# A few recent services



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pic's.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like quality work!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice pictures..

If those are service upgrades, how long is the customer without power?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You do your phase rotation yellow-orange-brown?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you have any more picture's of this install? 
Attached Images


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You do your phase rotation yellow-orange-brown?


 It seems to me that we are looking in the back of the piece of gear.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Those all 500's? 4000 amp? looks like 10 500's.
Looks great!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> It seems to me that we are looking in the back of the piece of gear.



So the bus bars are in the front, where there is insulation but no labels?


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, that is the back of the gear.... I believe that is SqD QO gear done in 2002. Yes, I do have pics of the whole service somewhere. I also have some pics of us rebuilding a portion of it due to a lightning strike a few years ago.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Nice pictures..
> 
> If those are service upgrades, how long is the customer without power?


The first one was a change out/upgrade for a operating business. Meter and service was moved to this side from the back of the building. The building was only without power for a few hours on a Saturday, while the Power Company disconnected and reconnected and we tied in the new feeders to the panels.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

No need for expansion couplings in FL?

Why are you wasting all that green tape? :thumbsup:

If for no other reason than appearance I would sleeve those GECs in PVC. I think it would look more uniform.

Nice work.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: That looks great! 
You do nice work.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

We only use expansion couplings as required by the NEC. Usually only on longer runs of exposed conduit. Generally this dosnt happen until you hit 50 - 75 feet on most runs. We do use alot of expansion fittings under docks, as the runs are common to 1000' feet. Most inspectors dont even know or care that they are installed tho.
As far as tape..... better too much than not enough.... its only .40 a roll.....I like colored tape!!:thumbup::thumbup:

352.44 Expansion Fittings.
Expansion fittings for PVC conduit shall be provided to compensate for thermal expansion and contraction where the length change, in accordance with *Table 352.44*, is expected to be 6 mm (1/4 in.) or greater in a straight run between securely mounted items such as boxes, cabinets, elbows, or other conduit terminations.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Innovative said:


> As far as tape..... better too much than not enough.... its only .40 a roll.....I like colored tape!!:thumbup::thumbup:


There's no such thing as not enough if none is required. :thumbsup:

I'm just bustin' your chops. Nice work.


----------



## Cam (Dec 21, 2009)

Second to none


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice work :thumbsup:


----------

